# How do I breed spotted corycatfish?



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I believe I have 2 male and 2 females (the females are bigger then the males, any other way to find out the sex?) and they live together with 1 snail and 1 female betta in a 10g tank. I just replaced the sharp rocks I had in there with gravel (one of my corys cut his nose!  ) and they are doing great. They all seem to be really active and happy, but, I heard that a Cory has to be at least a couple years old to breed. Is this true? And any tips on breeding would be the best ever because I plan on doing it soon, if I can! Hahah thanks everyone!
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## milwaukeeplecos (Jul 13, 2006)

im not sure about a couple years maybe 9-10 months....well feed them alot try blackworms.....have some spawnin mops...I usally just drop the temperature from about 80 degrees to 70 and they should breed


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

If I recall correctly using rain water (neutral pH) to drop the pH may get them going, too. I thought Cories were slow to mature (wasn't much interested in them so I just got the basic run down). They mainly scatter eggs so just make sure no one will eat them as they lay (Java Fern would be good for that). It's hard to sex catfish other than most females are larger and rounder (look for the Roseanne Barr's of the catfish).


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

First off Corycats can breed as young as 6-8 months old, or have in my tanks.
The spotted corycat could be one of several ( 15 ) species of corydora. 
If all your catfish are the same species then you might try lowering the water temperature during a waterchange. Lower the water temp 10 degrees should not hurt them, your snail or the betta.

If you are using Salem city water, try finding a neighbor with a well. The well water in the Willamette Valley should come out with a lower PH and softer water compared to city water. This could also help trigger a spawn.

( I grew up in the Eugene Area well water was ph6.5 compared to city water of 7.2 )

by doing the waterchanges weekly with colder water and then letting the heater warm the water back up, feeding a good varied diet, and if possible using a PH altering water source you might get lucky enough to get a spawn..

Most Corycats will lay eggs all over the sides of the tanks, on decorations, on plant leaves etc. 

By looking down on the corycats the females will be wider behind the heads then the males. and looking from the side the female will be plumper and shorter then the longer thinner males.

goodluck


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks so much! I am really excited to breed corys because they are my favorite fish. Thanks for all the help and more ideas and input would be great!


----------

